# Smoking cigars in a non-ventilated room



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

I have a indoor concrete batting cage in my basement that I dont use anymore. Thats not a joke. Anyways, There are no windows or anything. It is just a big long concrete room. Id like to turn the far end of it into a cigar lounge where I can smoke and read my business books. I dont want to smoke myself out or get that stagnate smoke smell in there. What options do I have? Air purifier, candle, etc....


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Goblins27 said:


> I have a indoor concrete batting cage in my basement that I dont use anymore. Thats not a joke. Anyways, There are no windows or anything. It is just a big long concrete room. Id like to turn the far end of it into a cigar lounge where I can smoke and read my business books. I dont want to smoke myself out or get that stagnate smoke smell in there. What options do I have? Air purifier, candle, etc....


What type of ceiling?


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

It is under a porch. The ceiling is just like wood rafters and the underbelly of the house


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

You can probably run some duct and an inline ventilation fan.
Fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

I may try that. Only problem is that Im not sure how I can get the duct outside. The house is stucco, by the way.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Goblins27 said:


> I may try that. Only problem is that Im not sure how I can get the duct outside. The house is stucco, by the way.


Nothing a drill and a saws all couldn't fix.


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

Thats true. I can probably do that. Thanks!


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I know that basements up north usually have a few windows with the ground outside dug out and barricaded out around where the window is located.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Yea, you really need ventilation for indoor smoking.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

My living room where I regularly smoke has everything pretty much sealed up. I turn on the ceiling fan never higher than medium speed. And I always have lit while I smoke some Indian incense. I've never had any problem with smoke being a lingering odor for very long afterwards.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Edit: removed my comment for realized lack of experience with this subject


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

piperdown said:


> You can probably run some duct and an inline ventilation fan.
> Fairly inexpensive.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's another vote for adding some form of ventilation out of the room. If you keep a little "negative pressure" in the old batting cage/new smoking room it should also prevent any smoke from leaking into other parts of the home.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

My concern would be the inhaling second hand smoke. Cigars aren't good for us so the less inhaling of the smoke that's in the room the better. It sounds like a great room to use as a smoke room if you got some ventilation.


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

I had an idea while laying in bed last night. It may be completely stupid (probably is). Keep in mind that I am a newbie. Anyways, my idea was to put a box up towards the ceiling laid horizontally. I would stuff a lot of old towels into the box, about half full. I would then get a box fan and have it blow into the box. My hope is that the towels would absorb the smoke and the smell and I could wash them occasionally. This is a ridiculous idea, I know. So please point out all the flaws. Thanks


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Goblins27 said:


> I had an idea while laying in bed last night. It may be completely stupid (probably is). Keep in mind that I am a newbie. Anyways, my idea was to put a box up towards the ceiling laid horizontally. I would stuff a lot of old towels into the box, about half full. I would then get a box fan and have it blow into the box. My hope is that the towels would absorb the smoke and the smell and I could wash them occasionally. This is a ridiculous idea, I know. So please point out all the flaws. Thanks


That's not going to do much.
If you don't want to run ductwork then try something like this:
Smoke Eaters - Commercial and Home Smoke Eater Systems

Not as good as running ductwork but better than nothing.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

for under 30 $ I put in bath fan and vented to the outside easy to do


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

thebigk said:


> for under 30 $ I put in bath fan and vented to the outside easy to do


Could you send me a link to where you bought that at? I could use that and run the duct from it and somehow make it outside


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Goblins27 said:


> Could you send me a link to where you bought that at? I could use that and run the duct from it and somehow make it outside


you can go to any home store and buy the cheapest bath fan they kind of loud with a little more money you buy a better one then pick up a dryer vent to match the size of your fan.
depending how far you must go to get outside you may need to buy some ducting and then I wired it to an old cord to just plug in.
I bought mine at menards but they mite not have in your area but home depot or lowes will work.

good luck Eric


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

A bathroom vent works well. This is especially true if it's only one person smoking. Long ago I used to close the door to my bathroom during the cold months and smoke a cigar or two. I cracked open the window maybe 1-2 inches for make up air and with the vent on the smoke was undetectable after 1-2 hours. Just remove anything that's cotton from the room.


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

That sounds like the best possible way to go. Im going to get a bathroom fan and put in there and run some duct outside Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Also probably wouldn't hurt to get an air purifier or 2 will help and seal around the door will help with any smoke getting up stairs


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Remember: For every cubic foot of air you remove from the room, you have to have a source to replace that air. So, if you're using a bathroom (fart) fan, they are typically rated at 80 to 100 CFM (Cubic Feet per Minute). I added an office to our house in 2006 and installed an exhaust vent in the ceiling with an in-line booster fan. It works. I keep a window cracked (open) to allow fresh air to come in as the inline fan was rated at 500 CFM. I can hear the fan change when the door opens, which indicates it's "under load" when pulling air in through the window. Here's a link to the *type *of 'in-line' fan I rigged up: *
Exhaust Fans | In-Line Duct | Tjernlund Duct Booster Fan - 180 CFM | B589571 - GlobalIndustrial.com*
I bought mine at Home Dip Hole for $35.00. Duct and a roof mounted T-top were easy to install, but I've been in the corn struction bidness all my life. 








ALSO:
We're working on a "Stinky Cigar Smoke Filter" now. Have a prototype at Las Vegas Cigar Co. The KEY is finding filters that will trap smoke particulate. Smoke particles are tiny (0.3 microns) and pass through even the best air filters. A local filtration expert told me about Hepa filters with a MERV rating of 13 or higher (what ever that means). The "MERV 13" filters are expensive and not available at local hardware stores.

Keep in Mind:
The BIG difference between EXHAUST and FILTRATION is the air you're bringing in from outside. If it's extremely hot or extremely cold outside, you'll have to heat or cool all that fresh outside air. That's when FILTRATION becomes a better choice. In an ideal conditions, it is recommended you have both EXHAUST and FILTRATION. As stated above, an exhaust fan will create a "negative" air pressure in your room and keep odors from weeping into the house.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Nothing a drill and a saws all couldn't fix.


Such famous last words :biggrin:

to the OP:

I have played through some card games in unventilated rooms with a handful of sticks burning at once and the only thing that made it tolerable was the alcohol being consumed. I cannot imagine smoking by myself without ventilation, much less inviting anyone to join me. I agree with all who have recommended using a fan like you would install in your bathroom.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

You will be hard pressed to detect all the nuances pf the cigar when the room is already filled with smoke.

1. The smell of smoke becomes (Stale?) bad even after a few minutes.

2. Constantly inhaling cigar smoke may clog your sinuses which will hinder your ability to smell. Taste is very reliant on ones ability to smell the flavour.

3. The smoke of various cigars will commingle, inhibiting your ability to taste the one you are currently having.

4. The room will smell like... hell tomorrow.

5. It is hard to enjoy a cigar when one has cancer.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Cigar Guru said:


> You will be hard pressed to detect all the nuances pf the cigar when the room is already filled with smoke.
> 
> 1. The smell of smoke becomes (Stale?) bad even after a few minutes.
> 
> ...


All very good point indeed


----------

